

Peter Cooper will teach Ruby programming on CodeLesson in January - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/the-ruby-programming-language

======
thesethings
Peter Cooper's patient, thoughtful contributions to Hacker News are part of
what made me so impressed w/this community when i first started lurking.

------
zachinglis
This is awesome. I have much faith that Peter will create some good passionate
programmers in our field.

------
daveschappell
i'm so taking this class!

